# Now Bindings



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

the most significant thing for me having ridden now ipos and drives is that my feet are way less tired at the end of the day (compared to union force/hire gear). they are also pretty good at absorbing chatter ... again compared to unions and a bunch of hire gear. my ipos had shit toe/ankle straps, the drives toe/ankle straps (2016/17) are perfect; seems like the newer toe/ankle straps are pretty good now. the only issues seem to be the return springs & ladders and the one buckle i broke (not a materials issue, i just snapped it off which was probably a combination of super cold conditions and me over tightening). doubt i will be changing from now bindings for a while ...


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Switched over from Flux sf's to Now Drives this season, skatetech didnt seem to make the binding too different, they are definitely more comfortable for long days of riding. Ankle strap is fine(waffle from flux/burton seems better) toe strap is meh, works on my backfoot fine, but slips on my front foot. will switch the ladders from left to right to see if it makes a difference. Only kinda big problem is that if I add more than one notch of forward lean the highback touches the boa wheel on my boot and can cause it to unlock, so I have to ride with minimal forward lean:dry:


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

I like them quite a bit. IF you are looking for bindings with similar feel, you could also consider K2 Lien. I have a pair as well and I switch between the 2 depending on how I feel that day.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

16gkid said:


> Only kinda big problem is that if I add more than one notch of forward lean the highback touches the boa wheel on my boot and can cause it to unlock, so I have to ride with minimal forward lean:dry:



Really? I have mine at three clicks forward but never came across what you described, in either Ion boas or DC Judges. Odd.


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

I had the same question earlier this season: thread

They're not really all that different than regular bindings as far as technique, angles, feel, etc. You don't actually feel the bindings rocking back and forth on the hanger. I like them (Now Drives) a lot and would recommend them, much more stiff and precise than my old bindings (really old Rome 390s with new straps), especially when matched with stiff boots. Agree with 16gkid, the toe straps kind of suck. They come loose and don't fit my boots well.. I'm going to try using my Rome straps on them this weekend. Ankle straps are good. I don't have any problems with my BOAs though (medium size bindings, max forward lean, size 9 K2 Thraxis boots).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The skate tech is legit. Turns definitely feel more locked in IMO. With that said, I can feel a "wiggle" from it when flat basing. Nothing dramatic once you get the feel of it.

The ratchets and ladders are straight junk. Pure dog shit. Just swap them out for Burton ratchets and ladders right away. Straps are pretty meh. I don't hate them but compared to Flux and Burton they're definitely not great.

The ratchets amd ladders are why I struggle to reommend Now even though I really do like them. Once you take on the extra $$$ to buy working ratchets and ladders (which is a ridiculous thing to have to do anyway) you're talking about spending a fat chunk of change. Now skate tech on a Burton Malavita would be the best most versatile binding made IMO.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Snowghost said:


> I am looking into some Now Bindings for an all mountain setup. I am curious about what people think about Now bindings and their skatetech system. How does the skatetech affect riding style/technique in different conditions/terrain. Does skatetech require any significant change in technique/positioning etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SG


You don't have to adjust the way you ride at all. The fit varies with setup, just as with any other bindings. For me they fit perfectly with DC T. Rice and Vans Infuse boots but the toe straps won't stay on with Burton Photons. Ride-wise, they offer great responsiveness and all-day comfort for me. Your mileage may vary. I have Pilots (my favourite binding of all time) and Drives.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> Really? I have mine at three clicks forward but never came across what you described, in either Ion boas or DC Judges. Odd.


I am using Ride Insanos, will post a picture when I get a chance


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

16gkid said:


> I am using Ride Insanos, will post a picture when I get a chance




Don’t get me wrong, its not that I don’t believe you. I didn’t think the Drive’s highback was rotated enough or the winglets big enough to interfere with boa dials. 

I was thinking Ride boots as my next so good info.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Read my thoughts on now at AngrySnowboarder.com

I think I've ridden every model. I am a fan.


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Read my thoughts on now at AngrySnowboarder.com
> 
> I think I've ridden every model. I am a fan.


What do you think of it vs K2 Liens?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Totally different bindings. Skate Tech works to mechanically move your input to the edge of the binding. Tripod frame allows for a skatey surfy feel around a mini-disc and sacrificing as little as you can in edge to edge response while doing that. 

Tripod has an air of surfiness, Now's are about control and response.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the input I picked up a pair of Now Pilots. Rode them a couple days in shit conditions at Jay Peak. So far I really like them.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Read my thoughts on now at AngrySnowboarder.com
> 
> I think I've ridden every model. I am a fan.


Thanks Nivek,

I decided on a pair of pilots your review on AS was helpful.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> Don’t get me wrong, its not that I don’t believe you. I didn’t think the Drive’s highback was rotated enough or the winglets big enough to interfere with boa dials.
> 
> I was thinking Ride boots as my next so good info.


I bought a pair of pilots M and have ride trident boots haven't yet noticed any boa issues even with aggressive forward lean setting.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

16gkid said:


> I am using Ride Insanos, will post a picture when I get a chance



Interesting, I have Ride Tridents ( triple BOA ) and have had no issues ever with my BOA coming loose.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I've ridden NOWs probably 75% of the time for the past 3 years. Currently have 2016 Pilots and 2018 Drives in the binding quiver. Previously owned 2015 Drives.

I don't really notice the rocking. I honestly can't say that I notice anything significant in the way they perform. I like the way they perform, but mostly it's that my feet are less tired and I get less foot pain.

I really like the option to run them without highbacks, and recently sourced some lowbacks. I've played around with no highbacks, no rear highback, and apparently Josh Dirksen runs no FRONT highback on his Super 8, so I'm going to try that.

As others have said, their ladders and ratchets are flaming garbage. They'll get the job done but make sure you have spares handy. One toe ratchets on both the 2015 Drives and the 2016 Pilots crapped out on me before 20 days. I've heard the 2018s are better and a buddy who works for Nidecker tells me the 2019s will be improved as well.

Their straps are just ok. I put a Burton hammockstrap on my Pilots. I haven't ridden the Drives yet, I'm going to give them a shot before I start swapping parts on.

Those complaints aside, I still keep buying them and riding them. The only other style of binding in the quiver right now are split bindings (Hitchhikers) and Salomon shadowfit bindings (Defenders) so I've abandoned 'traditional' bindings altogether for the time being.

Watch out for the difference between hanger 1.0 and 2.0. Hanger 2.0 is wider and at the fringes of the size charts you may be a different size.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Anyone tried now bindings, either hanger 1.0 or 2.0 with a size 14 or larger boot? Did it work out ok? Really wanting to try some skatetech under my feet.


----------



## Harry Forks (Apr 17, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if Burton DoubleTake toe ladders fit into the slots without any modifications? Thinking about switching them up when I change the toecap.
I have the 2019 Now Drives, haven't tried any older versions, so nothing to compare it to there, but I find the new ankle and toe ratchets works just fine when playing with it at home. 
As for the 3D toecap. It fits just fine on my size US13 32 TM3's, grip-wise. But it adds quite a lot of bulk onto the front of an already excessively overhanging boot, I'm looking to swap it out and currently looking into other possibilities.

If anyone can suggest a low profile toecap for me to look at then I'd appreciate it. I'm currently looking at Nitro Ubergrip Vibram toecaps. Just want to work out if I can fit a burton double-take ratchet onto it.



Paxford said:


> Anyone tried now bindings, either hanger 1.0 or 2.0 with a size 14 or larger boot? Did it work out ok? Really wanting to try some skatetech under my feet.


My 32 TM3 size US13's fit in there quite snugly, so depending on the width of the heel of your boots, you may struggle. After tightening the straps down, then undoing, i can lift one end of the snowboard a little bit before the boot comes out. I feel the 32s are quite chunky though, so you may just get away with it, but I'd seriously suggest you get to a store and try it for yourself unless you can order from somewhere with free returns


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been riding my Now Drives a lot this season. Rode them on my NS25 this morning on 17" of fresh at Loveland then grabbed my Sims Juice with my trusty Malavitas for a few park laps in the afternoon after everything was tracked out. I think I'm about to be a full Now convert even though I don't trust their buckles at all. After riding Nows, everything else just feels like you're having to the fight the board to initiate a turn. Turn initiation is just a lot more natural and the edge feels more locked in once you're in the turn with Nows.

Gonna have to pick me up a softer pair this offseason. I don't mind the Drives on my Juice, but I'd prefer something a tad softer.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

I have Drives and Pilots and am a big fan of both. The Pilots in particular have proven to be very versatile. I've ridden them primarily on medium-ish flexing boards (Kazu, Yup, Cadet), but also had the opportunity to demo an NS East and I found the Pilots to definitely be up to the task.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just scored me a pair of Now Selects! Now I'll be forced to ride a couple of days at A-Bay to get them dialed in. I had kinda mentally checked out of snowboarding already this season, but now I'm back in!


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

PSA Now has a sale going on right now with 30% off all their bindings. Best prices ive seen anywhere on the interwebz. Scored a pair of the NowxYes bindings for $160.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I recently picked up a pair of the 2019 Pilots, five days on them so far and I am very happy. My other bindings are genesis reflex so that is the comparison.

I don't really notice the skatetech, maybe if I swapped to the medium bushing I would. The main thing for me is the comfort, I am not getting any foot fatigue at all with the pilots, nothing.

Toe straps are good and work well, never slip off. Heel strap is very comfortable, I did flip them for extra response but I feel they fit my boot better in normal position.

I rode them on my K2 simple pleasures and Manifest.


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

I saw the Pilot highbacks are pre rotated 10 degrees. I use positive, positive angles and was wondering:

Is there calf bite for positive angles on the back foot?

Is there front foot calf bite for binding angles greater than +15 degrees?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

refdog2400 said:


> I saw the Pilot highbacks are pre rotated 10 degrees. I use positive, positive angles and was wondering:
> 
> Is there calf bite for positive angles on the back foot?
> 
> Is there front foot calf bite for binding angles greater than +15 degrees?


I ride +24 +6 with 56cm stance and Now give me more calfbite than my other Burton bindings. It's not a lot, or unbearable or even a problem; but DEFINITELY feel it on the front leg at the end of tiring days and on long cat tracks. 

It's not only the rotation, but also that they don't have true 0 fwd lean. 

I have Now Drive and Pilots. Calf bite is more noticeable on the Drives as the highback is taller, stiffer and more contoured (rather than flat). I ride all bindings with less fwd lean on the front than the back foot and this helps quite a bit. Basically 0 (which is still some fwd lean in Now) on the front and 2 or 3 clicks on the back and all is good. On the Pilots this works pretty well and I find no real issues at my angles and general stance.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------

